# Bellator 36's "Razor" Rob McCullough out to impress fans in lightweight tourney



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bellator 36's "Razor" Rob McCullough out to impress fans in lightweight tourney*



> Former WEC champion "Razor" Rob McCullough went 10-1 with nine stoppage victories and a lone split-decision defeat from 2003 to 2007.
> 
> An exciting style, which saw opponents quit from everything ranging from leg kicks to broken ribs to facial swelling, was his hallmark during the streak.
> 
> ...


Source: MMA Junkie


----------

